
Show HN: Instagram on the Google Maps - Instmap
https://instmap.com
======
tedmiston
This is cool. As a heavy Instagram user and someone who's worked with their
API before, I'm curious about how far back in time you're going with photos at
a given location.

And a comment: many of the photos showing around me (Cincinnati, OH) seem to
be misplaced, some a half mile or more from where their actual location is.
I'm judging this based off knowing what store the photo is taken inside of.

~~~
Instmap
Thanks. Sometimes photo can me misplaced for thousands of kilometers, for
example when user posts photo from his recent travel being at home, but most
of the photos are pretty accurate :)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Does Instagram strip the GPS EXIF data?

~~~
toomuchtodo
EDIT: It appears they do.

------
Instmap
Instmap allows you to see Instagram photos nearby or anywhere in the world.

It can be used as tool to explore activities in a certain area or just geek
way to find Instagram accounts of your neighbours.

Also you can embed it to your website to display activities around some event.

Ability to sign in and see your feed on the map is coming soon.

-

Since I am the only one who working on this project, I would like to hear your
opinion.

I will appreciate your feedback and do my best to improve the app.

~~~
atothayu
This is great! Nice, fun interactive project. Worked really well for me
(Haight Ashbury in San Francisco), guess it makes sense that it would work
best in tourist areas

How was it integrating Google Maps and Instagram APIs? Haven't looked at
Instagram's yet

~~~
Instmap
Thanks. It was interesting.

------
pgrote
Great site. A couple of questions:

1) What is the date range for the photos shown?

2) How large is the radius where you show photos once the location is
received?

~~~
Instmap
Thanks. Currently it's 100 recent post with 500m radius, but I think I'll make
ability to change this parameters.

~~~
pgrote
I appreciate your answers. It's interesting seeing where and what people shoot
in our town.

Good job!

------
keepitsurreal
Awesome! I've been wanting to see something like this for a while. Kudos to
the creator. I love the interface as well.

~~~
Instmap
Wow, thanks!

------
hmhrex
It's super strange looking up your hometown and realizing you know half of the
people posting. Almost creepy.

~~~
Instmap
I feel the same when tested it first time lol

------
pohungc
Sweet! It's really cool to see your neighborhood through the lens of other
people :)

~~~
Instmap
Thanks, it was the main idea of the app.

------
galfarragem
Lack of privacy makes part of social media genetics, but normally the 'voyeur'
(in lack of a better word) has to dig to explore it. Here he doesn't need to:
everything is exposed. It's scary..

------
Pufe
I would like to use your website without telling you my location. At least on
safari, I'm unable to do it. The request for my location keeps reappearing
after clicking no.

~~~
amadeusw
You don't need to share your location. Hit the bouncing camera button in the
bottom-center to set a target.

~~~
Instmap
Exactly :)

------
Bedon292
Very fun to play with. Will you be open sourcing it or anything? Would be fun
to integrate it with other social media too.

------
fokinsean
Wow this is really cool! (kinda creepy too haha) What language are you using?

------
sebastianavina
I really liked this

------
bluekite2000
Can I search for hashtag or username?

~~~
Instmap
Ability to Sign in and see feed/user/hashtag on the map will be added soon.

